# Tomar asiento



## Silvina R

¡Buenos días!

¿Cómo se dice "tome asiento" o "póngase cómodo"? Mis conocimientos de portugués son muy limitados y lo único que se me ocurre es "pode-se sentar" pero seguramente está incorrecto.

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Vanda

Olá Silvina" 

Se estiver num lugar público pode dizer: ''Queiram ocupar seus assentos, por favor!'' Neste caso é formal e dirigido a um público como numa conferência. 
Em casa, com amigos, pode dizer: ''Sente-se aqui!'', "Assente-se", "Pode assentar onde quiser, por favor" e coisas parecidas.


----------



## Silvina R

Obrigada!

¿Y en el caso de dirigirme formalmente a una sola persona? Por ejemplo, un visitante importante a la oficina de mi jefe.


----------



## Vanda

''Por favor, queira se assentar'' e apontando para o lugar.


----------



## Silvina R

Muito obrigada, Vanda!


----------



## englishmania

Vanda said:


> "Assente-se"


A sério?


----------



## Vanda

Só formalmente. Informalmente eu diria aos meus amigos: 'senta/ sente/ assenta aí'' e por aí afora.


----------



## englishmania

Que engraçado, aqui em Portugal a forma "assentar-se" não é bem vista.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Só formalmente. Informalmente eu diria aos meus amigos: 'senta/ sente/ assenta aí'' e por aí afora.


 
Vanda, posso estar enganado, mas presumo que _englishmania_ achou estranho o "*a*" de "*a*ssente-se", que aqui em Portugal não se costuma usar e é muitas vezes associado à fala informal/coloquial, principalmente de pessoas analfabetas ou com pouca instrução, pessoas do meio rural em geral.
Há muitas palavras em que evitamos esse primeiro "a" e dizemos _sentar-se, remate, soalho, rebentar, fora, dentro, _em vez de_ assentar-se, arremate, assoalho, arrebentar, afora, adentro_, etc. Apesar de todas estas palavras serem correctas e se encontrarem atestadas nos nossos dicionários.


----------



## englishmania

^ Sim


----------



## Vanda

Ahhh!!! Sim, dizemos assentar no sentido de sentar também.
Veja:
Colocar(-se) sobre um assento; SENTAR(-SE) [td. : Assentou a criança no sofá: Assentaram -se à mesa]


----------



## WhoSoyEu

E no Brasil, falar "rebentar" em vez de "arrebentar", vai soar como portunhol. Falamos "soalho" muito pouco (ainda que exista) e usamos mais, "assoalho".

Podemos falar "louco de remate" e participar de um "arremate".

"Lá fora faz frio" e "pela estrada afora eu vou bem sózinha" (Chapéuzinho Vermelho)

"vou para dentro de casa" e "entrar mato adentro".


----------



## Alentugano

WhoSoyEu said:


> E no Brasil, falar "rebentar" em vez de "arrebentar", vai soar como portunhol. Falamos "soalho" muito pouco (ainda que exista) e usamos mais, "assoalho".
> 
> Podemos falar "louco de remate" e participar de um "arremate".
> 
> "Lá fora faz frio" e "pela estrada afora eu vou bem sózinha" (Chapéuzinho Vermelho)
> 
> "vou para dentro de casa" e "entrar mato adentro".


 
É curioso, porque dizemos "por esse país fora", mas "por esse mar adentro" ou "por esse rio afora", vá lá peceber-se porquê. E também "que grande remate (futebol)", mas " a peça foi arrematada por 50000 euros."


----------



## pkogan

"póngase cómodo" (esp) = "fica à vontade" (port)





Silvina R said:


> ¡Buenos días!
> 
> ¿Cómo se dice "tome asiento" o "póngase cómodo"? Mis conocimientos de portugués son muy limitados y lo único que se me ocurre es "pode-se sentar" pero seguramente está incorrecto.
> 
> Muchas gracias,


----------

